# Just moved here. Looking for fishing buddies



## Crawdaddy138 (Oct 8, 2016)

Just wanted to introduce myself. I just moved to Navarre about a month ago coming from about an 8 month stint in Tucson, AZ. Thank God I'm out of that desert and back near some water! I grew up on the outer banks of North Carolina my entire life. Lots of fishing experience inshore, bottom fishing, surf fishing, and spear fishing. I moved here with my girlfriend of 3 years and my 16 month old daughter. I'm completely clueless where to go and catch anything worthwhile in this area. I've been fishing the bridges that head to Navarre beach along those stretches of the sound and went on the pier a few times. Haven't had much luck though. I'd love to meet up with anyone and go out sight fishing for some reds or out on the flats. I've met a few guys in passing around the bridge but that's about it. If anyone can give me some pointers as for some places to go I'd appreciate it or if anyone would be willing to let me tag along sometime I'd help pay for gas or whatever else. Hope to make a few new fishing buddies. I love cooking too, I've got a million home recipes to share as well! Thanks for all the warm welcomes to those I've met already and hopefully for those to come. Tight lines!!


----------



## SouthernGritz (Oct 9, 2016)

Go behind beach between Navarre & Pensacola Beach, wade the grass flats


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

Welcome I fish mostly Orange Beach and Mobile Bay and Fort Morgan area.I live in North Alabama but come down to my daughter's beach house often.Not sure if you want to fish in Alabama or not but your welcome to join me when I come down in a few weeks.My daughter's house is on Mobile Bay and have a private dock and boat ramp behind house.I also fish Gulf State Park Pier and put my boat in little lagoon and Mobile Bay when fishing is good.Good fishing to you I fished OBX aboard captain Dave Wilson boat The Godspeed charters and did well on Tuna.So welcome and send me a message if interested.


----------



## Timnnavarre (Aug 20, 2016)

Crawdaddy138 said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself. I just moved to Navarre about a month ago coming from about an 8 month stint in Tucson, AZ. Thank God I'm out of that desert and back near some water! I grew up on the outer banks of North Carolina my entire life. Lots of fishing experience inshore, bottom fishing, surf fishing, and spear fishing. I moved here with my girlfriend of 3 years and my 16 month old daughter. I'm completely clueless where to go and catch anything worthwhile in this area. I've been fishing the bridges that head to Navarre beach along those stretches of the sound and went on the pier a few times. Haven't had much luck though. I'd love to meet up with anyone and go out sight fishing for some reds or out on the flats. I've met a few guys in passing around the bridge but that's about it. If anyone can give me some pointers as for some places to go I'd appreciate it or if anyone would be willing to let me tag along sometime I'd help pay for gas or whatever else. Hope to make a few new fishing buddies. I love cooking too, I've got a million home recipes to share as well! Thanks for all the warm welcomes to those I've met already and hopefully for those to come. Tight lines!!


Hey bud I'll be at Navarre pier Thursday if you would like to hit me up might be able to catch a few, also have a boat and always looking for others to chip in on fishing


----------



## Longhorn66 (Oct 2, 2016)

Crawdaddy i live at the pensacola beach rv resort. I fish pretty much every Sunday and Monday. Would be happy to show you the ropes on the beach and in the sound. Moved here from Texas 12 yrs ago. Took me a while to learn how to catch fish here. But im pretty good at it now. Im hitting the beach today. Come join me if you want.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome to the area! Since you mentioned sight fishing, I would love to take you out to 3 Mile & get you on some big bull reds! I've got another yak that you could borrow if you'd like. Maybe we could make it out sometime if I ever get a break from classes, work, & the girlfriend... Haha. Shoot me a text at (608)558-9386 if you'd like to try to get together sometime soon man!


----------



## old_skool (May 14, 2013)

Timnnavarre said:


> Hey bud I'll be at Navarre pier Thursday if you would like to hit me up might be able to catch a few, also have a boat and always looking for others to chip in on fishing


Hey, I am coming to Navarre from 10/26 thru 10/29. I would be glad to chip in on fishing expenses if you need a fishing partner. If interested, PM me or post here and I will PM you


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard Mate!!! Good fishin to you.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome, I'd love to say I could but cant, just had back surgery [again] yesterday, well another year of no hunting or fishing,[sucks]


----------

